# Coffee



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I found green coffee beans for 5.95 per lb.

These can be vacume sealed in mylar with oxygen depleaters and will keep for 25 years.

You can roast them as needed and grind to suit your taste!

I am ordering 25 lbs today .

Shiping is around $20.00

This will give me a long term storage of coffee at about 6.75 per lb !


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard you can actually roast them in those air popper popcorn things...has anyone heard this?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Yes*



Fiona said:


> I've heard you can actually roast them in those air popper popcorn things...has anyone heard this?


You can roast em in the popcorn poper.

I roasted mine on a cookie sheet in the oven at 500 degrees for 9 miniutes.

Then you take them and put em in a colander and toss them up and down in front of a fan or in a good wind outside and the chaff will seperate and be blown away.

When they have cooled off compleatly, you can grind them to your own favorite consistancy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have coffee that was roasted over an open fire in an old cast-iron pan stirred with an old wooden spatula that had been burned many times in the past. I found that coffee so much better tasting than many of the "premium roasted" beans sold at premium prices .... 

As a coffee-fan, I feel that anytime that you can roast your own coffee, it will always be that much better. If you can't roast your own, then get whatever you can find and brew it up in an old coffee-perc, nothing better than that!


----------



## Boameister (Feb 6, 2012)

BillM said:


> I found green coffee beans for 5.95 per lb.
> 
> These can be vacume sealed in mylar with oxygen depleaters and will keep for 25 years.
> 
> ...


Where do you find these beans?


----------

